# East Bay 12-11-05



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Made it out even with the rain, managed to catch 4 walleyes, 3 of which I kept the other one was small enough to be bait. Fished for 3 hours and managed to get a couple really nice eaters. Will be out again this weekend. Hopefully get a couple of perch this time. It wasn't really bad, just gots to keep drilling and wait for the right time of day and you will get a couple of nice fish.


----------

